# Pregnant after ectopic.. And scared silly!



## Dollybird

Hey ladies well I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance!! Just found out I'm pregnant at 11dpo after having an ectopic treated with metho in July. My previous pregnancy(the ectopic) I didn't get a bfp till a week after my af was due (cd38) and I had a lot of one sided pain an bleeding. This time I'm encouraged that I have a bfp so early and haven't had any bleeding yet.. But I'm a bit crampy.. Not agony cramps but like pre af.. And I keep getting little spasms/ pinches on the side of my ectopic. Anyone else experienced this and had a healthy pregnancy?? I'm terrified it another ectopic!! Xxx


----------



## Mummy&bump

Sorry I don't have the answers iv never had an ectopic, however I have had 1 mc and 1mmc and I panic like mad, it's just normal considering what we've lost.

The cramping is normal and a good sign, it's ur womb getting used to having something in it and beginning to stretch so look in it positively at least ur bodies doing the right thing xx


----------



## Kellen

I had an ectopic in February which was treated with Metho. I got my BFP for this baby 15DPO. I too experienced cramping on the right side (side of the ectopic). It felt like AF and even made my legs go week. But apparently this was just my body stretching and getting ready. My midwife advised me to take a small dose of Tylenol if need be. Now I'm in the last day of my second trimester with a healthy little girl. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi, I had an ectopic before I had my DD, and I worried til the day she was born! All the symptoms your describing are completely normal. 

I booked a private scan at 5+1 days when I was pregnant with my daughter just to make sure all was in the right place!

Sending you lots of good luck wishes & hope your little beanie is in the right spot! Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies for all your replies. Your words are reassuring. The early prgnancy unit that dealt with my last ectopic told me to contact them as soon as I fell pregnant, which I did, and they've organised me an early scan for 3rd of December. Only 3 weeks away but gonna feel like a lifetime!


----------



## grace10209

Omg!!!! Congrats on being pregnant again ! I remember you from the metho thread!!

So excited for you. Are you going in for beta checks? They should do them every 2-3 days until your first ultrasound to make sure they are rising as they should! 

Yay!!! im so happy for you!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey grace. No no beta checks. The nurse at the epu said they sit routinely do them as They can cause uneccessary worry.. She said just to wait till my scan but if I have any bleeding or unusual pain to let them know and they'd see me before then. Woke up today feeling like af coming an bbs feel ok- up until now they've been agony- so stressing out a bit.. Praying in not having a chemical.. Think I'm gonna nip out and buy another frer for reassurance! Xxx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hope it's just all normal Dollybird and not a chemical. I've had one of those too & got no pregnancy symptoms! The line on the p test wasn't get any darker so i knew it wasn't right, but at the time I was just thankful it wasn't ectopic :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi hun, I had an ectopic treated with mtx in March this year and am now 24 weeks pg with a healthy boy :)

I had all sorts of cramping, spotting, aches and pains right at the beginning and went for 3 early scans at epau before 10 weeks. I was terrified of another ectopic and my tests weren't much different from the ones I was getting when it was ectopic so that made me worry even more!

I hope this is your sticky bean in the right place hun :hugs:


----------



## Sproglett

In Nov 26 th 2010 I had a missed mc - I went for a scan at 11w baby's hear stoppe at 9 1/2 it took me 3 weeks to miscarry naturally. 2nd pregnancy I had a bleed so went for an early scan couldn't see anything did hcg and repeat hcg (which were rising) after 2-3weeks of repeat blood and scans decided to do an exploratory laparoscope 6th may 2011 as there was no sign of baby, turned out this pregnancy was ectopic and I had 1/2 my right tube removed. 3rd time I did a pregnancy test 9th September 2011 BFP and lost baby on the 10th scan confirmed this. Got my next BFP 31st Dec 2011 and expected the worst, even told my husband we would be trying again come march, I had pains in my left side and went for an early scan where I was told baby might be ectopic again, had to go back 2 weeks later and baby was fine. I'm now a very happy mommy to Jacob, please keep positive and good luck for your pregnancy x x


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou to all of you. I actually think a lot of the pains on my ectopic side are "in my head" dare I say it. I'm just so anxious. But I am having cramps which are definitely not in my head but from what I've read are normAl. Plus when I had my ectopic I never really had cramps just a dull ache where it was.. So I'm thinking its a good sign, hopefully! Xxx


----------



## Sproglett

I didn't get cramps with my ectopic rather, I know it is hard but keep positive x x


----------



## grace10209

Just wanted to check in on you dolly! I hope all is going well with your pregnancy.


----------



## Dollybird

Well I had a wee bit of cramping Sunday night that worried me a bit, so I phoned the epu and they've been checking my hcg levels. 17dpo 830, 19dpo 1666.. So figures look good!! Getting a scan on Friday to check this little ones location. My problem tonight is diarhoea!! :-( tmi I know but feeling rotten. Worried I have a bug or have eaten something dodgy. How are u doing? Xxx


----------



## Sproglett

Awe hub good luck with your scan Friday, those figures look really good, if baby was ectopic the figures wouldn't double (mine didn't with mine).... Sounds like this one is a sticky bean x x


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you sprog! I hope so. My last preg (the ectopic) my hcg never rose properly either so it is a good sign. Still paranoid though. Xxx


----------



## Sproglett

I can imagine hun, I was really paranoid when I was pregnant with Jacob, we went for an early scan and the sonographer couldnt see a baby but thought he saw a water bubble in my womb which would indicate an ectopic, luckily when we went for a repeat scan 2 weeks later, he was fine and more importantly in the right place x x


----------



## Dollybird

I woke up today with a dull ache on my ectopic side :-( similar to the pains I had during the ectopic but not as bad. Hoping it passes its freaking me out! Xxx


----------



## grace10209

Those are great numbers girl! Think positive! Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes!!!


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hope all well Dollybird! Do you have an early scan booked?


----------



## Sproglett

Aww hun don't worry about the aches, I got them on the opposite side to my ectopic, they were really painful. But Jacob is here and wasnt ectopic x x


----------



## Dollybird

Scan done!!... Little yolk and sack seen in just the right place!! So happy  xxx


----------



## BabyHopeG

Ahhh that's fantastic news! Will now wish you a massive congratulations!!!! You can now enjoy the 9 month journey :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOLLY I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## Sproglett

Woo hoo, go you.... So so so pleased for you.  yay!!!


----------

